# DIRECTV Android App - Error



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the "Watch On Phone", is a nice feature that on the DIRECTV Android App. The problem is, that the DIRECTV App doesn't work when I'm on WIFI. I can occasional get it to work on my carriers 4G, but that is hit and miss, since it uses a lot of bandwidth.

I'm using a Google Galaxy Nexus smartphone with Jelly Bean v2.2.2. When I open the app, I get the whirling circle. If I hit the back button, then I can select "Watch On Phone", then "TV Shows". Instead of going to the show selection screen, I get "DIRECTV App encountered technical difficulty". 

Anyone else on this Android version able to get the feature to work on WIFI?


----------



## mikeren1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Android 4.0.4 here.. ICS i believe..Working fine here on wifi and 4g.

Noticed u wanted only those on that version to check, my bad ..


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Just checked using my Galaxy Nexus (4.2.2) and its working for me on wifi.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the posts! Can't figure out what my issue is. Maybe my Time Warner internet is blocking it, in hope that I'll switch to Time Warner cable.


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nexus 7 working; I have TW internet.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 11, 2013)

RACJ2 said:


> I think the "Watch On Phone", is a nice feature that on the DIRECTV Android App. The problem is, that the DIRECTV App doesn't work when I'm on WIFI. I can occasional get it to work on my carriers 4G, but that is hit and miss, since it uses a lot of bandwidth.
> 
> I'm using a Google Galaxy Nexus smartphone with Jelly Bean v2.2.2. When I open the app, I get the whirling circle. If I hit the back button, then I can select "Watch On Phone", then "TV Shows". Instead of going to the show selection screen, I get "DIRECTV App encountered technical difficulty".
> 
> Anyone else on this Android version able to get the feature to work on WIFI?


I would make sure that port 80 is opened on your router. You may have to forward it to your phone's ip depending on your router manufacturer.


----------

